# Eddie Hearn is letting us down.



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking at the scheduled cards so far for the 2013 season, there isn't a single one that I feel meets the criteria for a Sky Sports show.

The criteria should 3 competitive fights, titles would be nice but not a necessity, and every fight should be a forward step in a fighters career unless there at the top. The main even should be a big fight. A world title, final eliminator. The opponent should be world levl unless its a major domestic clash. The chief support should be a highly anticipated title fight. European, British even Commonwealth if you have the right guys. The opening fight should be a solid. Lower level domestic titles or a big name prospect at area level. You could also have a prospect like Anthony Joshua or Luke Campbell to add something to the card. An example would be this;

Main Event - Scott Quigg v Yoandris Salinas (WBA Regular Super Bantamweight)
Cheif Support - Martin Gethin v Anthony Crolla (British Lightweight)
Opener - Scott Cardle v Curtis Woodhouse (Central Area Lightweight)
Prospect - Luke Campbell 6x3

I don't think this is allot to expect for 20 shows a year considering the stable that Hearn has. In the seasons thats just passed, I felt like we would get a solid main event but a poor undercard, or a solid undercard with no real main event. I gave Hearn a pass for this because the sport is in a transition, he was still building his stable, but now that he has it......we get more of the same again!

September 7th Burns v Beltran is a great fight but the undercard will be poor.
September 21st has no main event.
September 28th Haye v Fury is not his show so will give him a pass.
October 5th has no main event.
October 26th Brook v Senchenko is good but its not the BIG name promised. That needs a quality undercard.
November 30th Froch v Groves should not be PPV unless there is a stacked card, but the problem is that will water down the quality of regular Sky cards that come after.

Prizefighter is shit and all our fighters have to travel for world title fights. While I don't agree that Hearn is the same as every other promoter (there are some obvious differences for me) I don't think he is delivering on what he has promised. For me the probation period has expired and its time for Hearn to deliver, and based on what we have got coming up he won't be meeting my expectations which I don't think are to high.

I still maintain that he is running British Boxing right now, and he is the best we have got. But based on what he has been doing.....thats pretty shit!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Reported for slander & blasphemy


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Looking at the scheduled cards so far for the 2013 season, there isn't a single one that I feel meets the criteria for a Sky Sports show.
> 
> The criteria should 3 competitive fights, titles would be nice but not a necessity, and every fight should be a forward step in a fighters career unless there at the top. The main even should be a big fight. A world title, final eliminator. The opponent should be world levl unless its a major domestic clash. The chief support should be a highly anticipated title fight. European, British even Commonwealth if you have the right guys. The opening fight should be a solid. Lower level domestic titles or a big name prospect at area level. You could also have a prospect like Anthony Joshua or Luke Campbell to add something to the card. An example would be this;
> 
> ...


Agree with every word, so far he is a run of the mill boxing promoter with a big stable and a sky deal - no more no less.

The best thing Hearn has done for us fans is to force FW/Boxnation into raising the bar.

Its down to Adam Smith/sky to demand the fights/shows we want now.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Is the 30th Nov set in stone for Froch/Groves?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Doubt it Marlow. Depends when either the 02 or MEN is available, and presides Bellew-Stevenson is on the 30th (past Cloud obv). I think it'll be the first week in Dec at the 02 IMGO


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

He is doing OK at the moment nothing more nothing less. He certainly hasn't delivered for the fans in recent months that is for sure. If you look at it from a fighter by fighters perspective:
Froch-9/10- Got him biggest fight of his career in the UK and his exposure has gone through the roof since moving to Hearn, bit of a step back with Groves but will get a lot of money and media attention
Brook-3/10- Got him exposure and attention in Sheffield but hasn't really developed his career in terms of opponents, IBF ranking is there but in the last year he hasn't given him the fights
Bellew-7/10- Did well to get him the WBC rankings but seemed to accept too easily that Bellew was going to go to Canada which stacks cards further in Stevensons favour
Burns-8/10- Got him fighting again in Scotland to build his fan base and got him a good fight against Beltran next, will see what fight he should get him if he wins next as this is the real key
Barker-8/10 Did brilliantly to get him the shot at Geale even if he has to travel, slight problem his build up fights aren't great preparation for a world title
Purdy-6/10- Got him a world title shot which I bet he never thought he would get but basically sent him over to get beat up and will have to wait and see what affect that has on him, doesn't have anything on the immediate horizon
Camacho-6/10- Hasn't matched him very well and when he took the step up he hadn't had enough tasking fights to cope with the Clark fight, got him a decent opponent on Joshua bill however
Groves-3/10- Hasn't got him a fight against anyone even close to world level and now is throwing him in with Froch the second best SMW in the world, needs more fights at somewhere near world level to cope with the step up. He didn't even get him the fight it was forced by the IBF not down to Hearn
Ryder-6/10- Got him a British title shot but on another promoters show so chances will be harmed by that, only given him one decent fighter in 14 fights and the step up in class will be too much for him probably next fight
Ochieng-2/10- Hasn't given him any exposure at all recently and hasn't given him a tough fight since Quigley. Now sending him to Liverpool in a hostile atmosphere for the biggest fight of his life.
Ward-6/10- Got him fighting in London but hasn't fought anyone at all and in desparate need of an opponent that will teach him a few things
Mitchell- Too early to tell at least he is getting him fighting regularly
Rees-2/10- Sent him over to the US in a fight he had no real chance in and that seemed to cut his motivation totally against Crolla where he didn't seem that interested
Rose-6/10- Did well getting him Alcine but last fight was pretty pointless in all honesty and hasn't got anythign planned no real progress so far in terms of titles
Stalker-5/10- Got him fighting regularly but against very limited opposition and hasn't really had any tests as a pro
Quigg-7/10- Done well to get Salinas fight in the UK which will put him further up in the world rankings and allow him to fight for a world title in the future
Selby-7/10 Got him a good progression so far and the Simion fight was ideal for Selby at the stage, given him a step back in the Walsh fight but understandable that he wants to win British outright, needs to fight the level of Simion again after Walsh
Campbell-7/10- Got him fighting in Hull but too early to judge at the moment.
Fielding-8/10- Had him fighting regularly and got him some good learning and developing fights whcih will have progressed him a lot and put him right in line for a British title when Smith vacates
Smith-7/10- Too early to judge but has been fighting regularly against very limited opposition
Cardle-7/10- Got him fighting 10 times in a year which is brilliant and gave him a good step up and learning fight in his next outing, needs to keep progressing his level
Yafai-7/10- Got him fighting regularly before he got injured now needs a step up in class


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

@dynamite Dan I do think Hearn delivers for his fighters. I think the fighters are more in control of there careers under Hearn than under any other promoter. But thats not always best for the fans.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob I'm amazed as I think it's been a good season of boxing on sky sports and the next looks like it could be special.

He has new signings on the horizon plus prospects who will be fast tracked,it's a good start.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> @*dyna*mite Dan I do think Hearn delivers for his fighters. I think the fighters are more in control of there careers under Hearn than under any other promoter. But thats not always best for the fans.


I think most of them are being delivered for but I don't think he did particularly well with Rees, Ochieng or Brook recently


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Looking at the scheduled cards so far for the 2013 season, there isn't a single one that I feel meets the criteria for a Sky Sports show.
> 
> The criteria should 3 competitive fights, titles would be nice but not a necessity, and every fight should be a forward step in a fighters career unless there at the top. The main even should be a big fight. A world title, final eliminator. The opponent should be world levl unless its a major domestic clash. The chief support should be a highly anticipated title fight. European, British even Commonwealth if you have the right guys. The opening fight should be a solid. Lower level domestic titles or a big name prospect at area level. You could also have a prospect like Anthony Joshua or Luke Campbell to add something to the card. An example would be this;
> 
> ...


Have you and Eddie had a falling out, Rob?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Have you and Eddie had a falling out, Rob?


Said no to the wedding invite.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Theres 1 month left til the new season... loads to be announced, jumping the gun a bit


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Said no to the wedding invite.


that joke wasnt funny the first time you said it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> that joke wasnt funny the first time you said it.


I laughed so it is definitely funny. :good


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I laughed so it is definitely funny. :good


You are the single biggest nut hugger on these forums. everybody knows that.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Have you and Eddie had a falling out, Rob?


Eddie said something about Spurs fans and Rob found it racist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Rob burnt Eddie's tea and then His Lordship threw it on the floor and told him to get out.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> You are the single biggest nut hugger on these forums. everybody knows that.


I prefer the Garcia one. Motherfo' did a damn 180 when Garcia smacked him with the left hook.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought the last season Sky was good and I can't remember many cards I disliked. Given the financial restrictions Sky have for their boxing coverage, I think Hearn is doing a really good job of putting on entertaining cards. The start to the next season is less promising but there are so few details, it's pointless to look too much into that.

What we need is to see what Hearn can do with a bigger budget and more dates. Right now, he's financially limited and could do with more shows each year. I'd really like to see what Hearn could do with the sort of money and dates that Maloney, Warren and Hatton had.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Apart from Prizefighter and one PPV Hearn has done an excellent job.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


>


I prefer this pic. Got my hand on Kym Marsh's arse. :hey


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

As others have said. Give him chance. Its only the 2nd August. Loads of time to get those cards looking shipshape. Also a fair few fighters are 1 or 2 fights from World titles so they cant be in huge fights this early in the season..


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Apart from Prizefighter and one PPV Hearn has done an excellent job.


No he hasn't


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I prefer this pic. Got my hand on Kym Marsh's arse. :hey


fucking hell. the 3 girls look rough as fuck there. Hard to think they all look like this now.




























I actually went to the same school as Myleene Klass. Her sister was in my brothers year. Fit as fuck.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This thread is premature,the Glasgow and Sheffield cards have not been completed nor has the London one.If he has got more dates I don`t have a problem with the Liverpool show and I hope the people who are moaning about that card are not the same people who have complained about there being less domestic fights for the hardcore on Sky also could be classed as a co-promotion with Coldwell who most people like.The o2 bill will hopefully come together soon and is the weak leak at the moment and I will wait for deatails of the Froch ppv before I go full retard on that.Out of interest whats the Legion of Dooms schedule for Sept/Oct the only fight this new alliance have in the pipeline so far is Smith-Buckland.Dates for this new alliance should start being announced around now.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I would quite happily skullfuck Myleene Klass, that's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> I would quite happily skullfuck Myleene Klass, that's all I have to say on the matter.


Once when we were on tour we all got drunk and went back to my hotel room. Myleene ended up sucking my cock like it was an ice lolly in the Sahara desert whilst Kym and Suzanne played with each other. Yep, being Danny from Hearsay has its perks.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Kym marsh for me

She is fit as fuck and I would take her over klass any day,look at that body in the above photo.uuuuummmmm


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

You would go on holiday with Klass.
Marry Shaw.
Fuck Marsh.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DynamiteDan said:


> No he hasn't


That's your opinion and do you care to expand on that..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


>


carpe dime as his tattoo as well.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> carpe dime as his tattoo as well.


What the fuck does carpe diem mean?! :rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Chinny said:


> What the fuck does carpe diem mean?! :rofl


Seize the gay...


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Seize the gay...


Very witty.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I laughed so it is definitely funny. :good


Using the fact you laughed at your own joke as validation that it was actually funny. :-( :verysad Real poor.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Havent you got to get the criteria right between prestigious fights and exciting fights? sometimes he will and sometimes he wont. ochieng/smith and matthews/woodhouse will be good fights. are they prestigious fights? not to the standard you want but i would rather watch derry and curtis knock seven bells out of each other instead of seeing a more prestigious fight such as bellew/chilemba. plus i think it is hard to knock hearn when you have the olympia bill, fury and then the joshua bill in consecutive weeks when this year we only had a fight night every 3 weeks.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Havent you got to get the criteria right between prestigious fights and exciting fights? sometimes he will and sometimes he wont. ochieng/smith and matthews/woodhouse will be good fights. are they prestigious fights? not to the standard you want but i would rather watch derry and curtis knock seven bells out of each other instead of seeing a more prestigious fight such as bellew/chilemba. plus i think it is hard to knock hearn when you have the olympia bill, fury and then the joshua bill in consecutive weeks when this year we only had a fight night every 3 weeks.


:deal


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

think matchroom / sky are looking at having more domestic fights must get better viewing figures and sell more tickets than a card with brits vs foreigner that darren barker wembley card springs to mind

a stronger card for the froch groves end of nov shouldnt really affect anything that follows they usually dont really bother with anything til feb maybe chuck in a prizefighter dec n jan


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Who the fuck is that black guy with carpe diem on his arm?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Matchroom have done a fantastic job this year and nobody can ask for more.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I go away, I come back. Rob's flooding the forum and turning on Eddie Hearn. :lol:

Whats going on?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> I go away, I come back. Rob's flooding the forum and *turning on Eddie Hearn*. :lol:
> 
> Whats going on?


It's usually the other way around, I know.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Who the fuck is that black guy with carpe diem on his arm?


According to Rob that's me. Apparently I'm a black guy from a pop band.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> According to Rob that's me. Apparently I'm a black guy from a pop band.


Rob told me yesterday that I'm forty years old. Not quite sure where the last fifteen years went to or why I don't remember the 70s or 80s, but that's that then.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Once when we were on tour we all got drunk and went back to my hotel room. Myleene ended up sucking my cock like it was an ice lolly in the Sahara desert whilst Kym and Suzanne played with each other. Yep, being Danny from Hearsay has its perks.


:lol: :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Rob told me yesterday that I'm forty years old. Not quite sure where the last fifteen years went to or why I don't remember the 70s or 80s, but that's that then.


And apparently Bill's a racist who wasn't brought up properly for saying Tottenham have Jewish fans.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> And apparently Bill's a racist who wasn't brought up properly for saying Tottenham have Jewish fans.


That's racist!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Havent you got to get the criteria right between prestigious fights and exciting fights? sometimes he will and sometimes he wont. ochieng/smith and matthews/woodhouse will be good fights. are they prestigious fights? not to the standard you want but i would rather watch derry and curtis knock seven bells out of each other instead of seeing a more prestigious fight such as bellew/chilemba. plus i think it is hard to knock hearn when you have the olympia bill, fury and then the joshua bill in consecutive weeks when this year we only had a fight night every 3 weeks.


Yeah, I agree with this.

The only thing a promoter can be judged by is the quality of cards they put on and even though the Liverpool show lacks a genuine main event, we still have Smith/Ochieng and Mathews/Woodhouse. I think shows like this, where you're guaranteed fun fights, and bigger shows with quality main events provide a nice mix. Boxing in Britain doesn't have a big enough fanbase at the moment to sell out 10,000 venues every two weeks, especially given the financial issues many people are having, so there's a limit to how many of these bigger shows that can be put on. If they're not possible then the best alternative is to put on shows which will guarantee a good night because of the action from lower level fighters.

In the past year or so, Hearn has delivered a high level of quality with his shows. Whether they've been headlined by a big name or more comparable to the Liverpool show, I think he's delivered on a regular basis and I see no reason why that will change. As a fan, I've been very pleased with boxing on Sky since the end of Maloney, Hatton and Warren deals.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> And apparently Bill's a racist who wasn't brought up properly for saying Tottenham have Jewish fans.


:lol:

He also PM'd one of my mates "tell Batkilt he's a little bitch".

:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> According to Rob that's me. Apparently I'm a black guy from a pop band.


:lol:


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hell hath no fury like Palmer scorned.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Hell hath no fury like Palmer scorned.


He has a thread in the Lounge asking if anyone's ever fucked a celebrity. With that and randomely bringing up Danny from Hearsay I think Rob's turning into Avid Merrion from Bo' Selecta.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> He has a thread in the Lounge asking if anyone's ever fucked a celebrity. With that and randomely bringing up Danny from Hearsay I think Rob's turning into Avid Merrion from Bo' Selecta.


He's more like Keith Lemon, but not as cool.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> He's more like Keith Lemon, but not as cool.


Yep. His put downs are SHIT-ting.

:yep


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Sky Sports is the best platform for boxing, but the fact of the matter is they are not improving and they are going backwards. Atleast BoxNation and Frank Warren are striving to move forwards, Eddie Hearn does not want to invest in boxing guys..? He does not want to do what Frank Warren has done, and what MatchRoom has done with Snooker, Darts and Pool. Eddie Hearn in my opinion just wants to make abit of money, and have some fun......"Fact".

Boxing is being sold out on sky, marginalised and distorted.

Eddie Hearn has openly slating boxing over viewing figures, business models and more bullshit.

Funny how he stated that boxing can't do viewing figures, but how on earth was Tyso Fury getting over 1 Million views on CH5 with hardly any promotion, and the same goes for Amir Khan's fights on ITV.

The fact of the matter is Eddie Hearn is doing nothing newage guys, he's making some good money now from box office, is not committed to invest! and be innovative....

These are the facts.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> And apparently Bill's a racist who wasn't brought up properly for saying Tottenham have Jewish fans.


I'm a racist son of a bitch.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread should be called Eddie Hearn is the saviour of boxing.

:eddie


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This thread should be called Eddie Hearn is the saviour of boxing.
> 
> :eddie


Or Casual Eddie has no balls.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Or Casual Eddie has no balls.


Eddie is so dreamy :****


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> And apparently Bill's a racist who wasn't brought up properly for saying Tottenham have Jewish fans.


Uuuummmm thats not what he said.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That's racist!


He said "at least were not a bunch of north london jews with half there todgers cut off"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He said "at least were not a bunch of north london jews with half there todgers cut off"


:rofl


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He said "at least were not a bunch of north london jews with half there todgers cut off"


And you made a thread in the lounge about it, and was told by nearly everyone that it wasn't racist and that your an uptight twat.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Using the fact you laughed at your own joke as validation that it was actually funny. :-( :verysad Real poor.


:lol: What? I didn't use it to validate shit. Calm down bic boi.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> And you made a thread in the lounge about it, and was told by nearly everyone that it wasn't racist and that your an uptight twat.


:happy


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He said "at least were not a bunch of north london jews with half there todgers cut off"


I have seen this debate so many times that it ceases to even involve me. It plays on a couple of stereotypes, which are no more offensive than the old New York Jew thing. Is it customary for jewish babies to be circumcised? Yes. Does the football club in question attract a significant Jewish support? Yes. So it's a stereotype, it's not really racist.

Is it a stupid thing to say? Yes. Is it racist? No.

Anyway, I was making fun of the whole debate. Nothing worse than liberal hand-wringing on this topic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I have seen this debate so many times that it ceases to even involve me. It plays on a couple of stereotypes, which are no more offensive than the old New York Jew thing. Is it customary for jewish babies to be circumcised? Yes. Does the football club in question attract a significant Jewish support? Yes. So it's a stereotype, it's not really racist.
> 
> Is it a stupid thing to say? Yes. Is it racist? No.
> 
> Anyway, I was making fun of the whole debate. Nothing worse than liberal hand-wringing on this topic.


i think i was being overly sensitive. but i have been to 50+ football games and heard songs about gas chambers and foreskin so i think its understandable.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> i think i was being overly sensitive. but i have been to 50+ football games and heard *songs about gas chambers and foreskin* so i think its understandable.


Yeah that's pretty insensitive and grotesque. Way I look at it, it's people who are too ignorant and coddled to understand the horror of what happened in those concentration camps. FWIW, I don't think it's acceptable to make comments like that even under the defence of "banter".


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Yeah that's pretty insensitive and grotesque. Way I look at it, it's people who are too ignorant and coddled to understand the horror of what happened in those concentration camps. FWIW, I don't think it's acceptable to make comments like that even under the defence of "banter".


you here songs like "spurs are on there way to auschwitz, hitlers gonna gas em again" at every north london derby. i was on the train to the fa cup semi final last year some chelsea fans were singing "theres no foreskin, theres no foreskin, theres no foreskin at the lane"

look at these.











I don't think Bill is a racist but he has been negatively influenced by these morons. one of his excuses was "if you think thats bad you wouldn't fit in well down the pub where the banter is much worse" so you know he is hearing these songs and talking about spurs fans being jews and doesn't see anything wrong with it.

i wanted Bill to realise what he said was wrong. he seemed to think it was as bad as me questioning whether west ham or any other football club can be working class ffs.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This thread should be called Eddie Hearn is the saviour of boxing.
> 
> :eddie





Bill said:


> Or Casual Eddie has no balls.


Used Car Eddie And His New Age Promoting


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Also, fuck the Yids. I've followed Arsenal since I was eight. I'm a Rangers fan, and so is my dad. But his father spent part of his childhood in Manchester and was a Man City fan; my dad would holiday in Manchester as a boy and took up Man U as his "other team" to wind his auld boy up. I returned the favour when Bergkamp signed for Arsenal. 

So, yeah. Nothing against Jews - just Tottenham Hotspur in general. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Rob still banging on about this, fucking hell, let it drop mate, think of your blood pressure.


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

I saw spurs a few times last year. "We sing what we want" and "yid army" are their main two.

i was there with "he looks like a chimp".


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Also, fuck the Yids. I've followed Arsenal since I was eight. I'm a Rangers fan, and so is my dad. But his father spent part of his childhood in Manchester and was a Man City fan; my dad would holiday in Manchester as a boy and took up Man U as his "other team" to wind his auld boy up. I returned the favour when Bergkamp signed for Arsenal.
> 
> So, yeah. Nothing against Jews - just Tottenham Hotspur in general. Fuck 'em.


Holiday in Manchester, wtf


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooch said:


> Holiday in Manchester, wtf


In the 60s and 70s. My grandad's sister still lived in Oldham, so he'd spend some of his summers etc down there and stay with her. She managed a pub down there but can't remember what it was called. It's what's now called the Rose Of Lancaster, dunno if that's what it was called then.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

If he can make Golovkin-Froch, all will be forgiven


----------

